

Google+, or how 120+ people wrote a book at the same time - jakevoytko
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1cUjZ_7rlAmKRDVB6GXId73h_eUdXGKdjtSff0svbaz0/view?hl=en_US&pli=1&sle=true#

======
thesethings
Related: Many cool collaborative Google Docs/Spreadsheets have begun here on
Hacker News. It regularly impresses me when I glance at my Docs list and see
them constantly updated/floating to the top (recent timestamps), getting
_more_ orderly and valuable over time.

Examples:

* The Web Design doc: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/14Ym6LTR9hLBGI0cM0mMU_BDE...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/14Ym6LTR9hLBGI0cM0mMU_BDEKG3ysmRsakwzA5Z_Ce4/edit?hl=en_US&authkey=CLWU-ssM)

* The HN Contractors spreadsheet: [https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iE...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlD_6iEb8Ed9dGs3clVJYi0yYVBka181Z0ZKRW9kQ0E&hl=en_US#gid=0)

~~~
uladzislau
Can you add more or make a separate post with them? It would be very useful.

~~~
thesethings
Done: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2772398>

------
melvinram
This is a pretty cool concept. Collaboratively writing a book using Google
Docs. I could see a similar effort happening when new versions of Rails or
other technologies come out. Currently there are usually 200+ different blogs
that all write about small things that are different but a general user has to
go hunting to find all the new info.

------
windsurfer
It seems like 9 women can now make a baby in a month.

~~~
ThaddeusQuay
Followed by 9 paternity suits against the same guy.

~~~
ThaddeusQuay
OMG! OMG! I'm being downvoted by both females and their pussyboys, you know,
the males who will valiantly protect any female, in any situation, against any
male, just because of that slit between their legs, even if the protectors
have no chance of getting some. Those two groups easily cover more than 99.9%
of the human population.

It's somewhat ironic that I'm being downvoted on a simple response to a
comment on an article about GooglePlus, the same service which was reported,
on the same day, to have banned certain people for saying certain things. I
better stop, before I get banned from here, or rendered invisible, because I
don't want to have to join the ranks of Anonymous ... just yet.

~~~
Dylan16807
What the heck are you ranting about? You got downvoted for making a joke that
wasn't very contributive.

~~~
ThaddeusQuay
I also considered that possibility, but since I don't know the real reason
why, and you don't either, I figured I'd go with the more sensational
response, especially since the comment to which I responded was also not "very
contributive", yet did not get downvoted.

~~~
icebraining
He was referring to Brooks' law, so he _was_ making a comment about the
project. Your post was completely offtopic.

And by the way, your post being downvoted wasn't ironic at all.

------
rbarooah
Is this just a hype title, or did they do something different to what people
are doing all the time using wikis?

~~~
1010011010
Many people can edit at the same time in Docs, which is one difference vs a
wiki.

~~~
sixtofour
"Many people can edit at the same time in Docs ..."

... and see each others' edits in real time. It's very cool.

~~~
rbarooah
Ok, but that has nothing to do with Google+ does it, or is it somehow a
Google+ feature?

~~~
sixtofour
Neither does using a wiki have anything to do with G+. Your original question
was about the editing method, not G+ (I think), the person responding to your
original question responded to that, and I expanded on that answer.

I suppose the posted article was also really about Google Docs, and only
related to G+ because they were using Docs to create information about G+.

~~~
rbarooah
Fair enough. The title made it sound as though Google+ was providing something
to the collaboration.

